# Baskets?



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

I am currently using the OE pressurised basket and have been reading up on upgrades. What weight of coffee should I be using for this?

The pressurised basket seems to get a bad press on here but I am not entirely sure why? I understand that it was designed to create crema for the novice but is that all? The thing that slightly puts me off is that there is obviously a cavity in the base which you can't easily clean out. Having seen behind the shower screen that can't be a good thing!

Looking at options there seem to be so many different weights available. Can anyone tell me what weight I am supposed to use in an OE un pressurised basket?

VST seem to be the lassies Crown Jewels of baskets but worth paying the extra? What size matches the OE basket?

Mark


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

This is in a classic?

Those baskets are designed for use with pre ground coffee.

Trust me, you do need to dump them and pick up some non pressuirsed ones, you dont have to go IMS or VST if you feel they are to expensive, you can just go stock gaggia ones which will do a decent job, get a double basket and play with it, cheap as chips anyway.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

In fact stick a wanted ad up, usually people have some spare they are willing to move on.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

what do you mean by "OE" pressurised basket?

Pressurised baskets are for getting 'crema' out of stale coffee, they could probably be used for getting pressure into coffee ground too coarse as well. However once you start grinding your own beans, which is essential for really good coffee the need to pressurise the basket evaporates as the pressure is created by the finely ground coffee tamped into a puck.

Having finely ground coffee contributes to extraction ratio, the body and the flavour of the shot. Pressurised baskets are like putting ammonia in ecoli ridden meat, it may make it ok to eat but its no substitute for good, fresh meat


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> what do you mean by "OE" pressurised basket?


Original equipment?


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks chaps, OE is Original Equipment and yes, in a classic. I have been using the original pressurised one with freshly ground but have just ordered a non pressurised one from Happy Donkey as they were only a couple of quid. I have had the machine for a few years but just woken up to the fact that I might not be getting the best out it after recently joining the forum so on a steep learning curve! I have ditched my old blade grinder and invested in a Lido 3 that came in the for sale section on here too.

Happy Donkey also had a good price on a tamper (a second with a scruffy box) a back flushing basket and a new screen. Although I regularly run descaler and strip and clean the group I have never back flushed and yes, I have to admit I was still using the original plastic tamper.........

How often do you replace baskets and screens? Reading through on here a couple of people have suggested that they wear and should be replaced.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Threeracers said:


> Thanks chaps, OE is Original Equipment and yes, in a classic. I have been using the original pressurised one with freshly ground but have just ordered a non pressurised one from Happy Donkey as they were only a couple of quid. I have had the machine for a few years but just woken up to the fact that I might not be getting the best out it after recently joining the forum so on a steep learning curve! I have ditched my old blade grinder and invested in a Lido 3 that came in the for sale section on here too.
> 
> Happy Donkey also had a good price on a tamper (a second with a scruffy box) a back flushing basket and a new screen. Although I regularly run descaler and strip and clean the group I have never back flushed and yes, I have to admit I was still using the original plastic tamper.........
> 
> ...


There is little to no need to replace baskets or screens, some people upgrade to an IMS screen which looks nice and maybe gives a more even water distribution which maybe (probably not) affects the pull, but they do seem to prevent some of the coffee oil build up behind the screen.

You should replace the group gasket every year or two however.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Some good purchases there!

If you clean everything regularly then i would only replace when obvious signs of wear appear.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

I did buy a gasket about a month ago but must confess that was the first time I have bought a new one. Mine was looking tired as it's in daily use.

I think the screen was only £3 so I added it to my order when I bought the new basket this morning.

Does anyone know the correct weight of coffee that I should be putting into the original Gaggia unpressurised basket? Previously I wasn't weighing but £5 eBay scales recommended on here were also purchased this morning.

I also bought lots of new coffee from Rave last week that should be with me this morning so I expect some seriously improvements in my coffee over the next few weeks, thanks to this forum!

Mark


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If its a double? i would go with 18g as a starting point, do the old coin on top of the grounds after tamping and locking the PF into place, if the coin has not left a mark then you know you have the head room required.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

It is a double so thank you, will test that.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

If its a standard double then its designed to take 14gms give or take a bit either way.

18gms would be over filling it I reckon


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Reckon you will get a puddle dosing that low....


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

its what its designed to take

GENUIONE PART GAGGIA CLASSIC DOUBLE PORTAFILTER COMPLETE WITH A DOUBLE 14G FILTER BASKET AND A DOUBLE SPOUT.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Fair enough, but i used to dose 18g in mine when i had the classic.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I can get up to 18g in a Strada (normal dose 17g) and this is a bigger basket than the standard gaggia one. I reckon 16g max for a standard basket but worth experimenting.

You will need to grind a bit finer than your used to with preground when using the unpressurised basket. This is where the scales come in - weigh the coffee going into the basket and the espresso coming out. Aim for espresso thats 2 x coffee weight in about 25 secs and see how it tastes.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Reckon you will get a puddle dosing that low....


Does it matter if the coffee tastes good?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Well yeah, its related to under dosing in the basket is it not?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

In an 18g (VST) basket you might use 17g and get a wet puck, 19g and get a dry puck, both within recommended tolerance, does the puck even matter?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

In my IMS baskets i tend to get a wet puck when dosing 16-17g on the double basket, i do note a faster pour, which to me indicates something is not right...

Actually got one this morning as i under dosed, next two shots were 18g and didnt get it, better slower pours also.

It may not mean much, it may mean nothing, i don't know, but i prefer a shot from a slower pour....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

"That was a 9/10 shot but the puck was a bit wet, restrospectively downgraded to a 6"


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> In my IMS baskets i tend to get a wet puck when dosing 16-17g on the double basket, i do note a faster pour, which to me indicates something is not right...
> 
> Actually got one this morning as i under dosed, next two shots were 18g and didnt get it, better slower pours also.
> 
> It may not mean much, it may mean nothing, i don't know, but i prefer a shot from a slower pour....


Tighten your grind?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

New bean so maybe yes, but same grind and tamp over three shots, 2 and 3 came out better with more in basket.

Not back on board till Wednesday so will try some more then.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Lower dose = less resistance in the basket = finer grind needed. You adjust one variable the others need to move to compensate. Exposure triangle.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Lower dose = less resistance in the basket = finer grind needed. You adjust one variable the others need to move to compensate. Exposure triangle.


Have you done this in practice? Dosed 14g into an 18g VST for example?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Did anyone mention doing that?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

No, but the principle of less coffee, finer grind needed only works in practice down to a point, which is my point.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What is the tolerance on IMS/VST +/- 1g ?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

2g if I remember rightly for IMS, 1g for VST


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sure and the fact singles tend to be a pain backs that up, but we're talking about the difference between 16g and 18g which isn't exactly out there.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Sure and the fact singles tend to be a pain backs that up, but we're talking about the difference between 16g and 18g which isn't exactly out there.


Fair enough.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Many thanks for all the responses, I look forward to a little trial and error testing when all these shiny new bits turn up

Mark


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

At the same grind you will get slower extraction (to the same brew ratio) with a larger dose because the puck resistance is greater. 17 to 34 g might take 25 secs, 18 to 36 might take 30 secs plus. No doubt they will taste quite different. Once you have the ratio you want in the extraction time you want (grinder dialled in), keep the dose the same. As the beans age you may need to grind a tad finer to maintain the extraction time.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Just to put it out there... I use 17g in my standard 14g Gaggia basket. I think 18 is a little too much and I get shower screen imprints.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

i used 16g in my Gaggia basket - with a medium tamper pressure

18g leaves an impression with a 1p coin

however just bought an 18g VST - seems better - maybe the placebo effect.....


----------

